
David Rockefeller’s Rolodex Was the Stuff of Legend. Here’s a First Peek - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/david-rockefellers-famous-rolodex-is-astonishing-heres-a-first-peek-1512494592
======
thisisit
> Mr. Rockefeller recorded contact information along with every meeting he had
> with about 100,000 people world-wide on white 3-by-5-inch index cards. He
> amassed about 200,000 of the cards, which filled a custom-built Rolodex
> machine. He kept the 5-foot high electronic device at his family’s suite of
> offices in New York City’s Rockefeller Center for about half a century.

5 foot device just for rolodex cards. Wow.

